
UI Porn: Audi's new MMI - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1157-ui-porn-audis-new-mmi
======
timcederman
Not sure I'd call it UI 'porn'. It's okay, but I expected more.

------
bjtitus
Holy shit. That lab is crazy.

------
mattmaroon
Lexus nav ftw.

